# bad alpaca!



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I have just caught my alpaca chasing.and beating a goatling for the second time. The first i allowed as se had previously been good and i thought it was a once off. But i will not tolerate it. I am about to email the breeder to see if they want her back if.not i will sell her. She is supposed to be a guardian. If she does that when these does are pregnant with very valuable half.american babies, por worse does it to a baby (extremely.valuable.half nigerian kids! :0 ) they would be killed. She doesnt do her job, she goes simple as that. I would rather take my chances with the fox than have them locked in with an animal that attacks them. Not at all happy with my alpaca right now.


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

Yep I would either seperate her or get rid of her...you can't train an alpaca like you can a dog and it isnt worth the stress...I would rather get a dog IMO or house them at night...


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Well they can and do make very good guards, just not this particular individual. I wont have a dog.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would get rid of that Alpaca and replace it with another one.... :wink:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

yep breeder is going.to exchange her for me


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Thats good. I'd be really worried about such an aggressive animal around my does


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Good! I hope you get a good guard alpaca!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------

